# Wheel Trims



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

This might make some of you titter, but we have got some super stainless wheel trims and a nice spanner thingy which fits the chrome nuts.
So how do you get the wheel trims off!

Do the nuts hold them on? Some are plastic, and not real wheel nuts.
I am afraid I am stumped as some appear to be solid and the removal tool is not meant for undoing wheel nuts.   8O :? 

dangerous


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*wheel trims*

you MAY find 2 of the wheel nut covers have small indentations near the base if so get a deep 30mm socket(single hex) and undo them do not try to withdraw the cover, the cover and jam nut come off as a unit, the pressed steel box spanner is next to useless, the rears have a similar set up. thats one type, the other requires removal of the wheel nut covers, what year is your RV and what chassis is it on ford,chevy or workhorse?
Dunc(starspangledspanner)


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Our RV is on a 54 plate and it is a workhorse chassis.
So do you undo the 2 solid wheel nuts and then the trim comes off complete?

dangerous


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*wheel trims*

correct, the wheel trim comes off complete it may be stuck on the threads, be careful as the edges are like razors, the wheel nuts are underneath the trims.
dunc.


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that, I will play when I get it home as the brakes need checking and I did not want to bend anything.


----------

